# Malone Toyota



## Bax*

Ok gotta vent-

I special ordered a Tundra in. Been waiting _months_ for it. 

It arrived today but was missing some of the accessories I ordered (no big deal, they’ll put them on). 

I sit down to do the paperwork with a different guy than my salesman (he’s on vacation til Saturday) and he starts going through things and I discover he’s charging $5000 over msrp!

I say that it isnt right and need to fix it. 

They basically say they always charge this premium and they aren’t removing it. 

There was no discussion about this over the past few months. None. 

Now I have to wait til Saturday to sort this out. 

Here’s the bs on top of it. 

Their website is showing my truck (minus some upgrades so the price is slightly lower) and DOES NOT REFLECT the $5000 markup! 🤬😡






Vehicle Details - Karl Malone Toyota


Karl Malone Toyota wants to make sure you have all the information you need before purchasing a new vehicle. Look at every vehicle's details before buying!




www.malonetoyota.com





Absolute FALSE ADVERTISING and bait and switch. I’m FURIOUS


----------



## Catherder

I just ordered a truck as well and the MSRP thing was something I dealt with too. However, the dealer I dealt with discussed it up front so it wasn't a surprise and it was part of the negotiating "game". 

At least I hope there aren't more games once the truck arrives.


----------



## Bax*

Catherder said:


> I just ordered a truck as well and the MSRP thing was something I dealt with too. However, the dealer I dealt with discussed it up front so it wasn't a surprise and it was part of the negotiating "game".
> 
> At least I hope there aren't more games once the truck arrives.


I called LHM and asked if this was something they did and they said “yes” but you’ll know up front and sign an addendum acknowledging it. I’m guessing that’s what you did?


----------



## Catherder

Not really, it was disclosed as we started looking at model options and it was on the official quote presented for approval once I picked what I wanted .


----------



## Vanilla

Buying a vehicle is the worst experience in the world. I loath vehicle purchasing.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Buying a vehicle is the worst experience in the world. I loath vehicle purchasing.


I'm with you. But making friends with the GMs of the dealerships by going hunting with them sure helps! No dickering and got vehicles at $500 over invoice. Much more pleasant when you've got an inside connection


----------



## taxidermist

I ordered a truck from the factory through the dealership, (which I assume happened with you guys?) By doing that I saved the dealer prep, and all the other BS they add on. I actually paid less than what they were selling them for on the lot. Saved thousands. It wasn't a foreign brand vehicle, Made in the USA, not "assembled" in the USA.


----------



## Bax*

taxidermist said:


> I ordered a truck from the factory through the dealership, (which I assume happened with you guys?) By doing that I saved the dealer prep, and all the other BS they add on. I actually paid less than what they were selling them for on the lot. Saved thousands. It wasn't a foreign brand vehicle, Made in the USA, not "assembled" in the USA.


definitely no price break offers with mine.

I should’ve looked harder into some corporate discounts my company gets from Ford due to the number of vehicles we buy from them.

either way, I’m severely unimpressed by how Karl Malone Toyota has handled this. Especially considering this will be the 6th vehicle I’ve bought from them


----------



## PBH

We bought a 4Runner from LHM in Murray. That was my first experience buying a vehicle outside of Cedar City or St. George. That was the worst experience I've ever had buying anything. Singing papers for my house was easier, and more enjoyable.

I'll never go back.


----------



## eric27

Buying vehicle can be annoying and frustrating. The stress does not worth it


----------



## Catherder

PBH said:


> We bought a 4Runner from LHM in Murray. That was my first experience buying a vehicle outside of Cedar City or St. George. That was the worst experience I've ever had buying anything. Singing papers for my house was easier, and more enjoyable.
> 
> I'll never go back.


When I was a [email protected]*& Nevadan, I would come up to St George to buy automobiles and a number of my friends did as well. Beside it being a reflection on the terrible Vegas car dealers, we seemed to be treated quite fairly.


----------



## PBH

I'll never forget the salesman at LHM going to get the "finance manager". He immediately asked "what do you want your monthly payment to be", to which I kept replying "the monthly payment isn't the issue. The total price is". 

I learned a good lesson from LHM -- NEVER, EVER, EVER allow them to go wash your car for you while you're shopping for something new. They end up with your keys, and you can't get them back to leave!!

Again, I'll never go back.


----------



## Vanilla

We were car shopping one time when a salesman wanted to run my credit, and I wouldn't let him do it because I was not convinced I was going to buy one there. He wanted to run the credit so he could tell me how much I could afford. I told him it was my responsibility to decide what I can afford, not his. We talked a little on price and while not going into specifics, my financial situation. To which he responded, "You can afford way more car than you are talking about here! Let me go show you...." 

I left at that point. I was no longer interested in any of their vehicles.


----------



## bowgy

I kind of like the new program at Cedar City Motor Company, used to be Parkway, They just have their best price listed, no haggle, except for your trade in. I bought the last 2019 F250 Lariat crew cab they had on the lot just over a year ago, I was trading in a 2004 F350, the day I was going to take it down it wouldn't start and I had to replace the cooler, about 2 grand repair. Well after it was all done and I had signed the paperwork and was writing out the check he asked if they could do anything else for me, I said yes give me more for my trade in since I just did the repair at another shop. He checked with the manager and they gave me another $2,000.00 on my trade in.


----------



## PBH

bowgy -- interesting with CCMC.

I bought a used pickup from them a couple years ago. Growing up here in Cedar City, i know all those guys up there, but had never purchased anything from them. I was sorely disappointed in the experience there. They made me feel like I was doing something wrong! I wanted to pay "cash", which they told me I couldn't do because they can't accept "cash", as in dollar bills. I let them know that I would write them a check. At that point, they wouldn't accept my personal check without me logging in to my bank account on their computer and showing them my account balance to prove I had the funds to cover the check!! (I would not do this!) Keep in mind, these are guys I personally know....I went to school with them! I played ball with these guys! I golf with them occasionally! Further, the manager had a concern and wanted to know if I was attempting to just "flip" the pickup truck, or do some other kind of "dishonest" deal. ALL I WANTED WAS TO GIVE THEM $10K AND WALK AWAY WITH A TRUCK!

I should have walked away from them, but I didn't. I went to the bank and got a cashiers check and paid for the truck. I left feeling like a lowlife for attempting to buy a truck and paying "cash" for it.

At this point, I'll have to stick with Tri-State or Newby. Looks like it's GMC's for me the rest of the way...


----------



## RandomElk16

Was it the PRO?

I don't know about now since things are factory ordered, but traditionally they would charge $5k over MSRP for any Pro Model vehicle. 

Now if it isn't the pro, not a chance that I would pay over (as the msrp should include any of the "factory" add-on's you mentioned).


----------



## RandomElk16

PBH said:


> I'll never forget the salesman at LHM going to get the "finance manager". He immediately asked "what do you want your monthly payment to be", to which I kept replying "the monthly payment isn't the issue. The total price is".
> 
> I learned a good lesson from LHM -- NEVER, EVER, EVER allow them to go wash your car for you while you're shopping for something new. They end up with your keys, and you can't get them back to leave!!
> 
> Again, I'll never go back.


The "4 squares" is the dumbest thing ever. I feel terrible that people don't know buying 101 and get suckered into living life by monthly payment amounts. Loans going 7 or 8 years. LHM is one of my very least favorites. They aren't direct about anything. Everything is some talk-around or game. 


I also will never give a stranger my keys. My friend had a dealership holding him hostage to the point he had to freak out, call the police, etc. This was a major dealership that failed to realize his dad owned a business where the Sr Management/owners were getting a few new trucks from them per year. He didn't want to pull the "my dad" card, he was there to negotiate on his own. But they sure felt dumb losing hundreds of thousands in HD truck purchases.


----------



## CPAjeff

Add Young GMC to the list of dealerships to avoid - worst experience I've ever had in buying a new vehicle.


----------



## Bax*

RandomElk16 said:


> Was it the PRO?
> 
> I don't know about now since things are factory ordered, but traditionally they would charge $5k over MSRP for any Pro Model vehicle.
> 
> Now if it isn't the pro, not a chance that I would pay over (as the msrp should include any of the "factory" add-on's you mentioned).


Yes it is the Pro model.

My complaint is that I was never notified of the premium. Nothing in writing or any mention of it.

Had I known about the $5000 premium, I probably would have sucked it up because I knew exactly what I wanted. But now I am pissed based off dishonesty.

I had a call with the dealership's #2 today (the GM is on vacation for a week) and he said that if I cant provide any proof that my salesman didnt notify me, then there is nothing he can do. So I told him that he needs to prove to me that he needs to prove that he did tell me.

Needless to say it wasnt a very productive conversation and I am thoroughly convinced that Karl Malone Toyota is profoundly morally corrupt and dishonest and I will never do business with them again once this is all sorted out.

Then to throw salt in the wound, #2 told me that some of the options that I requested and werent installed may not be able to be installed outside of the factory. So I may not even get the truck I requested.

I dont know what in the heck is going on with these guys but this is absolutely a joke. So now I dont get all the options I wanted, and they are going to charge a $5000 premium? Screw these guys and the horse they rode in on.


----------



## taxidermist

PBH said:


> We bought a 4Runner from LHM in Murray. That was my first experience buying a vehicle outside of Cedar City or St. George. That was the worst experience I've ever had buying anything. Singing papers for my house was easier, and more enjoyable.
> 
> I'll never go back.


That is one dealership I refuse to enter onto the lot! Bad thing is, they are one of, if not the largest dealership in the state.


----------



## taxidermist

I actually worked at a dealership (salesman) for two weeks. After I saw the "game" they play and how they take advantage of many, not all customers, I couldn't do it any longer. I have principles and one of them is not "fleecing" another person. 

I made a handsome commission in those two weeks, more than I could make in a month at a normal respectable job. I just couldn't do it anymore. 

The best time to purchase a vehicle is at the end of the year. The dealership has to move the inventory for space for incoming new models. This year is different I'm sure with the low inventory. If you can manage to stay into your present ride for a couple years, it might make a difference in what you pay. Of course depreciation can catch up to you in those two years and you might be paying about the same as you would now.


----------



## Fowlmouth

My dad bought a used Tundra from Karl Malone Toyota. Signed contract and paid for it. The truck needed a windshield replaced so my dad went back the next day to pick it up and they sold it to someone else. "F" Karl Malone Toyota!


----------



## bowgy

PBH said:


> bowgy -- interesting with CCMC.
> 
> I bought a used pickup from them a couple years ago. Growing up here in Cedar City, i know all those guys up there, but had never purchased anything from them. I was sorely disappointed in the experience there. They made me feel like I was doing something wrong! I wanted to pay "cash", which they told me I couldn't do because they can't accept "cash", as in dollar bills. I let them know that I would write them a check. At that point, they wouldn't accept my personal check without me logging in to my bank account on their computer and showing them my account balance to prove I had the funds to cover the check!! (I would not do this!) Keep in mind, these are guys I personally know....I went to school with them! I played ball with these guys! I golf with them occasionally! Further, the manager had a concern and wanted to know if I was attempting to just "flip" the pickup truck, or do some other kind of "dishonest" deal. ALL I WANTED WAS TO GIVE THEM $10K AND WALK AWAY WITH A TRUCK!
> 
> I should have walked away from them, but I didn't. I went to the bank and got a cashiers check and paid for the truck. I left feeling like a lowlife for attempting to buy a truck and paying "cash" for it.
> 
> At this point, I'll have to stick with Tri-State or Newby. Looks like it's GMC's for me the rest of the way...


Wow, I know some of them personally too, I have bought several vehicles from them when it was Parkway, The first vehicle I bought from them after they became CCMC was a year before I bought my truck, I bought a new 2019 Jeep trail hawk and paid for it with $12,000 cash and my wifes personal check for the rest. The truck was the 2004 trade in and a personal check.

Speaking of Tri State, the owners were personal friends, I traded in a van for a sedan years ago, they gave me what I wanted for the van and I trusted them and told them to just give me their best price for the car, I signed the paperwork and drove home. As I was filing the paperwork at home I saw that they charged me more than the window sticker price. Last time I bought a vehicle from them, I didn't say anything since I didn't want to ruin my wife's friendship with the owners wife. Also the last time I trusted anyone buying anything without looking close to what all the details were. It was my fault and I learned a big lesson about people, but their greed on that one purchase lost them many purchases from me.

When I started dealing with Parkway I let them know that as long as they treated me right they had a lifetime customer, first time they don't I will find a new dealer.

Also that is dumb about the personal check of yours because all they have to do is call the bank and ask if you have sufficient funds. I do it once in a while in my business when it is a large check.


----------



## middlefork

Wait! You are telling me all the stories about car salesmen are true? Who would of thought?

The last time I bought one I asked for the "best price they could offer". No haggle, no bartering, just the best deal. It's not that bad when you are willing to walk away. Did I still get screwed? More than likely but that is the nature of the beast.


----------



## Bax*

Fowlmouth said:


> My dad bought a used Tundra from Karl Malone Toyota. Signed contract and paid for it. The truck needed a windshield replaced so my dad went back the next day to pick it up and they sold it to someone else. "F" Karl Malone Toyota!


How in the heck is that okay?!


----------



## brisket

The 2022 Tundra will be out soon with a complete redesign: New Toyota Tundra | Uncompromising Power

Cancel the order, wait a few months, then order the 2022 from a different dealer. Mark Miller Toyota downtown treated me well a few years ago, I’d buy from them again.

I won’t go back to Karl Malone, though, from a past bad experience.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

You can add Young Dodge up in Morgan to the Horrendous list as well. They sold me a truck that had been in a small wreck on a previous test drive. I had my friend verify that the parts were aftermarket and the overspray in places it shouldn't be. After almost a year, they were forced to take the truck back and refund my down payment and monthly payments I put into it. When I left the building the salesman asked if I wanted to purchase another vehicle so I didn't have to wait for my ride to show up. I WAITED!! Dirt bags!!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Bax* said:


> How in the heck is that okay?!


It's not okay, but not worth the hassle fighting them. My dad ended up at Mark Miller Toyota and purchased a new Tacoma instead. Zero problems with that transaction.


----------



## DallanC

Ok, so we all know vehicle shopping sucks... who all do you feel have left you with a good experience? 

We bought an Escape years back from Henry Day Ford, that was actually very simple. They stated a "best price" and that was it (and the price was very competitive), no other fees, but no lowering of the price (actually... we went to look at a used one with 30k miles... they said hold on a sec, a car carrier just delivered some newer ones, he went to check and returned saying "we got one in with 10.5k miles, we'll let you have that for slightly more"). That one came home with us.

We also bought a Rogue from Tim Dahle, price was decent, I got them to come down quite a bit. That one had 13k miles. Felt pretty good after both purchases.

Bought a new GMC truck from Gregory GMC... they tried tacking on a crapton of upsell, I got them to eliminate most of it, but it was annoying. I felt a little dirty after that purchase all things concidered. Still have that truck, 2005, it only has 108k miles so alot of life left in it.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist

Ok, so we all know vehicle shopping sucks... who all do you feel have left you with a good experience?

Doug Smith AF treated me very well when I purchased my 07 Cummins dually. 3K less than The dealer in Kellogg Idaho, and that included tax's. Cant say what they're like to deal with now though.


----------



## Critter

Most auto dealers make you feel like you need to go home and take a shower after your experience with them. 

My best experience was with PE Ashton Chevrolet that was down in Provo on about 300 North and 100 West, they have been long gone for quite a while now. 

My last vehicle I tried the Costco auto program, never again. They have limited dealers that you can work with and only a couple of salesmen that are assigned to the program. It is suppose to be a no haggle price for what that is worth. There are a few other programs out there also like the AARP for those of you that are old enough and a couple of others that I can't remember. But if you plan on using one of those programs be prepared for a lot of phone calls. When I signed up for the AARP one the salesman called me and I just explained to him that I was just looking but the programs don't tell you what dealers are on their list so you have to wait for them to call you to find out. He understood what I was doing and didn't call back.

I have also purchased a Ford truck on the X plan discount that I got through where I work. That was quite painless. I got the plan number and walked into the dealer and asked to see the fleet salesman. We sat down and 30 minutes later I walked out a new owner. 

On paying cash for a vehicle, let them think that you are going to finance it through them, who ever they finance through. They will usually give you a better deal. Then once you get the payment book just pay it off. You'll have to perhaps pay a small bit for interest for that month but if you work it right it will be a better deal for you. My last vehicle that I purchased through the Costco program will be paid off this month. I got a 60 month loan with 0% interest. Over the last 5 years I keep thinking about paying it off and then I remember that it isn't costing me anything to use their money so I didn't.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

The best one I have dealt with is Strong in SLC. I have bought 3 from them without issues or hidden costs, and sent four friends and my mom down there. They have been great to all of them.


----------



## taxidermist

I used the P.R.C.A. discount at Doug Smith in A.F. Big savings if your in the market for a Ram.


----------



## PBH

Bax -- walk away. There are other dealers that will get you a truck.


----------



## Bax*

PBH said:


> Bax -- walk away. There are other dealers that will get you a truck.


I really want to. But the model I want can’t be found anywhere else without special order and after talking to a couple dealers, it sounds like I’d likely get a 2022 model which will no longer have a V8 (turbo charged V6).

They’ve sort of lessened the blow by giving me $1500 worth of accessories I ordered in for free, but I’m still not happy.

I was also supposed to pick it up Saturday (went in to sign the paperwork) snd my accessories weren’t even installed so I’ll get it within the next two days now.

What a joke 🙄


----------



## brisket

I guess the wildcard here is what the specs will be on the 2022. Will the turbo charged V-6 be better than the 5.7 V-8 that’s been around since 2007? Towing capacity, gas mileage, etc.?

As far as I know, none of that info has been released, but it should be soon. The only thing Toyota has officially released so far is the teaser video of the grill. Even the turbo charged V-6 is still a rumor.

Either way it’s tough to make a decision when you don’t have all of the information. Hopefully Karl Malone will come though and make things right for you.


----------



## lifesshort

Karl Malone Toyota is dishonest. Shopping for a Camry 2 years ago they said they had one just like I wanted but the bumper was dented. I said if that is all that is wrong I was fine with a new bumper. I then said let me see it. We walked out back the bumper was dented the trunk was caved in the rear window was broken the rear quarter panel was caved into the rear door. The rear door window was broken. When I said that is a little more than a dented bumper the salesman said it will have a clear title when we get it fixed. They are lying crooks.

Went to Mark Miller I told the salesman what I wanted he said I will be right back he returned with one like I wanted. No dickering $2000 cheaper than Malone. Deal done


----------



## MadHunter

I am sorry you all went through these bad experiences, I really am. But If all the dealers and all the sales people in all the cities are that bad, then I guess everyone driving a car has a gaping hole in their rear end that wasn't lubricated when drilled. Buying a vehicle is a matter of knowledge and power. Maybe I just know how to buy a vehicle better than everyone else?!?!


----------



## Bax*

MadHunter said:


> I am sorry you all went through these bad experiences, I really am. But If all the dealers and all the sales people in all the cities are that bad, then I guess everyone driving a car has a gaping hole in their rear end that wasn't lubricated when drilled. Buying a vehicle is a matter of knowledge and power. Maybe I just know how to buy a vehicle better than everyone else?!?!


I dont recall if I mentioned this earlier, but I have previously bought 5 vehicles from this dealership in the past (two of which were also special trim levels) and was not charged a premium or surprise fee.

Had I known about the premium, I probably would have sucked it up and went along with it truthfully. But my anger and frustration revolves around the dishonesty associated with the situation because I was not told about this fee until the day I was there to sign papers. All of my negotiations were with a salesman that Ive worked with in the past and through text message and there was never a mention of this charge until the truck was delivered.

The dealer said that I was told about it and yet they couldnt provide proof and their advertising was not matching their argument either (false advertising) so it compounded my frustrations due to their "absolute" position on the topic.

I guess being a repeat customer of many years means nothing.

Attached is the cut sheet, their website, and the fee Im upset about. Why would they advertise the truck online for $56k and then charge extra? Thats false advertising and a bait and switch if Ive ever seen one.


----------



## Catherder

One of the things I did before going fishing yesterday was to sign the papers and pay the money for my truck. To my relief, there were no surprises and everything should be done (knock on wood). It now just has to get here. I'm excited, but mostly relieved it is over. 

I'm sorry that you went through that, Bax.


----------



## Migolito

Did you not settle on a price BEFORE you ordered it? I don't mean a 'handskake' or text. I'm asking did you have a signed contract? 
I special ordered a KTM790R(motor cycle) a couple of years ago. I paid my money down and signed the purchase agreement on the day I ordered it. By the time the bike showed up, there was a waiting list for it. The dealer offered me $$$ over what the contract was. I declined. The point is, short of a contract, you're relying on the word of a scoundrel....


Bax* said:


> Ok gotta vent-
> 
> I special ordered a Tundra in. Been waiting _months_ for it.
> 
> It arrived today but was missing some of the accessories I ordered (no big deal, they’ll put them on).
> 
> I sit down to do the paperwork with a different guy than my salesman (he’s on vacation til Saturday) and he starts going through things and I discover he’s charging $5000 over msrp!
> 
> I say that it isnt right and need to fix it.
> 
> They basically say they always charge this premium and they aren’t removing it.
> 
> There was no discussion about this over the past few months. None.
> 
> Now I have to wait til Saturday to sort this out.
> 
> Here’s the bs on top of it.
> 
> Their website is showing my truck (minus some upgrades so the price is slightly lower) and DOES NOT REFLECT the $5000 markup! 🤬😡
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vehicle Details - Karl Malone Toyota
> 
> 
> Karl Malone Toyota wants to make sure you have all the information you need before purchasing a new vehicle. Look at every vehicle's details before buying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.malonetoyota.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute FALSE ADVERTISING and bait and switch. I’m FURIOUS


----------



## Bax*

Catherder said:


> One of the things I did before going fishing yesterday was to sign the papers and pay the money for my truck. To my relief, there were no surprises and everything should be done (knock on wood). It now just has to get here. I'm excited, but mostly relieved it is over.
> 
> I'm sorry that you went through that, Bax.


Congrats on the new rig! What'd you end up getting?


----------



## Catherder

Bax* said:


> Congrats on the new rig! What'd you end up getting?


Toyota Tacoma, medium level trim package.


----------



## Bax*

Catherder said:


> Toyota Tacoma, medium level trim package.


Awesome! I have had two Tacos and really liked them. My kids hated the back seat which is why I went bigger otherwise I probably would have bought another. Congrats on the new truck man!


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy

Bax* said:


> be able to be installed outside of the factory. So I may not even get the truck I requested.
> 
> I dont know what in the heck is going on with these guys but this is absolutely a joke. So now I dont get all the options I wanted, and they are going to charge a $5000 premium? Screw these guys and the horse they rode in on.



I'd tell them to jamb the truck up their A$$ and walk out with every penny of my money and then drop it on another truck from another dealer....even if you have to wait for it. Screw them. If you pay the extra $5000, then they win and you lose! Don't let them win.


----------



## Brettski7

brisket said:


> The 2022 Tundra will be out soon with a complete redesign: New Toyota Tundra | Uncompromising Power
> 
> Cancel the order, wait a few months, then order the 2022 from a different dealer. Mark Miller Toyota downtown treated me well a few years ago, I’d buy from them again.
> 
> I won’t go back to Karl Malone, though, from a past bad experience.


That looks terrible. One thing about the Tundra was it was one of the best looking pickups on the road but they screwed up with this redesign IMO. 

But yes I’d cancel the order. They broke whatever contract you had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder

A quick report that I got my truck today. Happy to report there were no surprises and I would rate the overall transaction as good. Everything in the process was disclosed and up front. Whereas there are no "superdeals" when buying new trucks right now, that is all I could reasonably ask for. The dealer was Brent Brown.


----------



## Bax*

Catherder said:


> A quick report that I got my truck today. Happy to report there were no surprises and I would rate the overall transaction as good. Everything in the process was disclosed and up front. Whereas there are no "superdeals" when buying new trucks right now, that is all I could reasonably ask for. The dealer was Brent Brown.


Throw up a pic! Lets see this beauty


----------



## Catherder

Bax* said:


> Throw up a pic! Lets see this beauty



At work right now. Will do later.


----------



## Catherder

Bax* said:


> Throw up a pic! Lets see this beauty


Here you go. Nothing that special but it suits my needs and I'm happy to get it. 😊


----------



## Bax*

Dude thats great! Tacomas are great trucks and take a beating. I loved the ones I had and know it'll serve you well.

When you and I were involved with the UWC and did that UWC elk hunt a few years ago, we threw that elk in the bed of my Taco to take it somewhere appropriate to dress the elk and even though the bed was small, it still worked! Stillhunterman rode with me and we got blood all over the upholstery and I never bothered to really try and wash it out. When I sold the truck, the guy who bought it asked me what the brown marks were and I told him "elk blood" and he smiled and bought the truck. 

Now we expect to see fish guts on your ride!


----------



## Catherder

Bax* said:


> Dude thats great! Tacomas are great trucks and take a beating. I loved the ones I had and know it'll serve you well.
> 
> When you and I were involved with the UWC and did that UWC elk hunt a few years ago, we threw that elk in the bed of my Taco to take it somewhere appropriate to dress the elk and even though the bed was small, it still worked! Stillhunterman rode with me and we got blood all over the upholstery and I never bothered to really try and wash it out. When I sold the truck, the guy who bought it asked me what the brown marks were and I told him "elk blood" and he smiled and bought the truck.
> 
> Now we expect to see fish guts on your ride!



I didn't get to go on that elk hunt, but yeah, a little blood and guts is an appropriate way to christen ones new vehicle. My old 4 Runner has been christened a number of times. That said, I'm not ready for that yet. I was running errands this morning and stopped for a shake. I was freaking out I would spill the shake while driving. I assume I will get over it eventually. 

Do you have your truck back yet?


----------



## Bax*

Catherder said:


> Do you have your truck back yet?


Yeah picked it up the other day. Kind of a bittersweet thing.

I ended up contacting Toyota Corporate (no response back yet as of today), filed a BBB complaint, and ranted on online review sites like Google, Yelp, and RipOffReport.

So I guess Ive done all I can other than to tell everyone I know how profoundly dishonest they were with me.

I guess I could post the audio of my recorded conversations as well.....


----------



## Catherder

Bax* said:


> Yeah picked it up the other day. Kind of a bittersweet thing.
> 
> I ended up contacting Toyota Corporate (no response back yet as of today), filed a BBB complaint, and ranted on online review sites like Google, Yelp, and RipOffReport.
> 
> So I guess Ive done all I can other than to tell everyone I know how profoundly dishonest they were with me.
> 
> I guess I could post the audio of my recorded conversations as well.....
> 
> View attachment 148516





Looks good. The truck itself should be awesome for you, even if the purchase was a pain. I agree with the other poster that the 2022 Tundra re-design looks kind of lame compared to the current design.


----------



## Irish Lad

I went with my grandson down to the Toyota dealership in St. George right before the covid pandemic started. He wanted a new Tacoma. he knew from the internet they had one he wanted. He also had prices on a couple in the Salt Lake area. He showed them the prices at the other dealerships. The salesman asked him if they can match the price would he buy it right now. He said yes. If I remember correctly he got it for $3000 less than sticker.


----------



## DallanC

Good for him. But those days are sadly gone now... I'm kindof hoping for a glut of trucks to hit the market if they resolve the "micro chip shortage" and a large number of trucks hit the market at the same time... maybe drop the price to pre-pandemic levels for a bit. 

My 2005 GMC just hit 108k miles. Very low mileage for the year still.

-DallanC


----------



## Irish Lad

DallanC said:


> Good for him. But those days are sadly gone now... I'm kindof hoping for a glut of trucks to hit the market if they resolve the "micro chip shortage" and a large number of trucks hit the market at the same time... maybe drop the price to pre-pandemic levels for a bit.
> 
> My 2005 GMC just hit 108k miles. Very low mileage for the year still.
> 
> -DallanC


Yes they are. I'm still driving my 1989 Toyota extended cab 4x4. 260,000 miles on.


----------



## 2full

DallanC said:


> Good for him. But those days are sadly gone now... I'm kindof hoping for a glut of trucks to hit the market if they resolve the "micro chip shortage" and a large number of trucks hit the market at the same time... maybe drop the price to pre-pandemic levels for a bit.
> 
> My 2005 GMC just hit 108k miles. Very low mileage for the year still.
> 
> -DallanC


My 98 Chevy extended cab just turned 203 k. 
Still runs like a champ.


----------



## gdog

Irish Lad said:


> I went with my grandson down to the Toyota dealership in St. George right before the covid pandemic started. He wanted a new Tacoma. he knew from the internet they had one he wanted. He also had prices on a couple in the Salt Lake area. He showed them the prices at the other dealerships. The salesman asked him if they can match the price would he buy it right now. He said yes. If I remember correctly he got it for $3000 less than sticker.


I bought my Tacoma in St. George as well. Much better deal than anyone in SLC for the new truck price and what they gave me for my trade-in by a significant margin. I’ve had multiple bad experiences with Karl Malone Toyota. Won’t ever go back.


----------



## RandomElk16

MadHunter said:


> I am sorry you all went through these bad experiences, I really am. But If all the dealers and all the sales people in all the cities are that bad, then I guess everyone driving a car has a gaping hole in their rear end that wasn't lubricated when drilled. Buying a vehicle is a matter of knowledge and power. Maybe I just know how to buy a vehicle better than everyone else?!?!


Most people that buy new do have that hole, they just don't know it. 

"How much do you need your payment to be?"

That "4-square" sheet they pull out is laughable but most people don't know any better. I have salesmen absolutely frustrated by the time we are done working together. I pick things down to the last bone. 

I said I would never buy from a dealer again but there are times when it's appropriate BUT only if you are willing to walk away. If they know you truly don't care to leave with a vehicle, then things open up a lot more. 

IF this shortage gets figured out, a lot of dealerships are going to have a massive overstock. The trucks are being built. Hundreds of thousands of chipless trucks are sitting there right now. I suspect big incentives will be there if/when that happens.


----------

